# Carolina Clock 'Stravaganza 2019



## ducttapecuber (Oct 12, 2019)

The third annual Carolina Clock 'Stravaganza is announced! Want to compete in 3 rounds of clock with a head-to-head final? How about an unofficial clock team relay? It's also the last chance to compete in Feet in NC before it potentially goes away.
Come join us for the third rendition of a competition only possible in the southeast!

What: *Carolina Clock 'Stravaganza 2019*
When: November 23rd, 2019
Where: Monroe, North Carolina USA
Events: 3x3x3, 7x7x7, 3BLD, 3x3 With Feet, Skewb, Clock!

The main event of this competition is *Clock. *Clock Finals will be head-to-head
A shirt is included in the registration fee, make sure to put your shirt size in the comments of your registration.

Registration is open! Sign up here

If you have any questions please use the contact button found on the competition website. I rarely go on SS anymore so I may not see your question if you reply in this thread.

See you there!


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 16, 2019)

Super excited!


----------

